# Pellet grills/smokers



## cansmoke (Jan 3, 2022)

I am looking to get a new unit. I've gone through 3 or 4 electrics in last 8 years so time to get something better value

I am looking at pellet grills (run higher temp and dollars) vs pellet smokers. (300F top and less money). I read the blurbs about each and understand getting more wood smoke

I would rather buy a unit and pay a bit more now than to be replacing my electric every two years. 

Traeger obviously front runner but need lotto win!

An issue for me is the unit being able to handle colder temps. Sadly my MES could. I've done ribs at MINUS 35. 

Any one got comparative info on the various options.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2022)

What is your budget?


----------



## DougE (Jan 3, 2022)

My Camp Chef SG24 WIFI runs pretty well in cold temps, but I do put a welding blanket over it in cold weather. Now, I've not run it in minus 35 degree temps, and hope to never see it that cold here, but it runs fine at freezing and what we have had below freezing so far.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jan 3, 2022)

Go with Rec Teq it’s an investment but you will never need another.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 3, 2022)

I have a knock off Traeger made by Masterbuilt.  I make it work.  Welding blanket in cooler temps.
It is a heat source.  I use a smoke tube to make it a smoker.  I do not use it for grilling as it is not a grill.
My kettle is a grill.
Kids across the street have a Cabelas rebranded Pitboss.  They can grill on it and do all the time.

Starting over I would look at Rec Teq


----------



## ToppDogg (Jan 3, 2022)

Very happy Rec Teq user,  you can add a insulated cover to the cooker in real cold temps to save on fuel.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 4, 2022)

Grilla are similar in design to Rectec, but comes standard with inulated cooking chambers.  Better for the cold frigid north.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 4, 2022)

Stick with a proven performer that has a good record.  As mentioned, a serious look at RecTeq would be a good start. IMO it's definitely above those base level entry manufacturers.


----------



## QHC (Jan 4, 2022)

For about the same money as a RecTec, you could get a Yoder.  Yoder's are made of 1/4" steel in Kansas, USA; enough said!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 4, 2022)

chesterinflorida said:


> Grilla are similar in design to Rectec, but comes standard with inulated cooking chambers.  Better for the cold frigid north.



Unless they have changed they are insulated on the bottom only and should be on top if not all around.  Bottom only is not much help.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 4, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Unless they have changed they are insulated on the bottom only and should be on top if not all around.  Bottom only is not much help.



I don’t own one, but have heard decent things about the Grilla Grills. I doubt it’s like a good insulated cabinet smoker, but sure it helps some. Besides a lot of the heat that rises goes right out the chimney anyway.

Another that has an insulated smoking box is a Smokin Brothers pellet grill.  Made in USA.  They remind me of original heavy duty Traegers from when they were US made.  The Smokin Brothers now have a wifi controller. Seem like good units.

Now if the OP really wants the best of the best, then look no further than MAK.  Practically indestructible, and from everything I have heard, producers about as much smoke as possible on a pellet grill.  But they are getting really pricy at this point.

I’m just posting from what I have read on this site and other forums I frequent, as I use a gravity fed charcoal smoker.  I had an older made in China Traeger at one time, that I never really liked, and got me off the pellet band wagon, but they have come a long ways in the last few years.

Oh, and one final bit… this YouTube video by Mad Scientist BBQ is pretty interesting:


makes me think the Weber may be often overlooked these days.


----------



## cansmoke (Jan 5, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> What is your budget?


I'd like to keep to under $1,000 CANADIAN or $700 US


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

cansmoke said:


> I'd like to keep to under $1,000 CANADIAN or $700 US


Probably going to limit you to Pit Boss or maybe one of the lowest tier Camp Chef grills. The Camp Chef I have, and it isn't their top tier Woodwind line is running a little above $700 US right now. I didn't pay that much for it last year, but the prices have been climbing since I got mine.


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2022)

Personally, I'd be looking at P.G's made in your Country for returns or repairs.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

cansmoke said:


> I'd like to keep to under $1,000 CANADIAN or $700 US



I agree with 

 DougE
.  If you're not interest in wifi controlled grill, then look at Camp Chef.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I agree with
> 
> DougE
> .  If you're not interest in wifi controlled grill, then look at Camp Chef.


Mine is a PID controller with WIFI , but their bottom tier is non-WIFI. They do offer the wifi controller upgrade controllers for them, though.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> Mine is a PID controller with WIFI , but their bottom tier is non-WIFI. They do offer the wifi controller upgrade controllers for them, though.



You're right.  I didn't mean to imply that Camp Chef doesn't offer models with wifi. 
The PG24S looks pretty sweet and is PID as well.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeah I have the SG24 WIFI in bronze. I would have preferred it in black, but I could only get it in bronze through Lowes, and it was a fair amount cheaper than ordering through Camp Chef.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

Lowes.ca doesn't have Camp Chef.  Bummer.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Lowes.ca doesn't have Camp Chef.  Bummer.


Well that sucks. I did have to special order it off the website since they don't have them in the store. Another reason I got it through lowes is I live out in the sticks and felt it was way easier for me to have it shipped to store and go pick it up than it would have been to have it shipped direct to my house.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> Well that sucks. I did have to special order it off the website since they don't have them in the store. Another reason I got it through lowes is I live out in the sticks and felt it was way easier for me to have it shipped to store and go pick it up than it would have been to have it shipped direct to my house.



No doubt.  And shipping to store is almost always free.  I do that with kerosene since the shipping costs to my  house are outrageous.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> And shipping to store is almost always free.


Yea, no shipping fee. I could have gotten it in black from Tractor Supply, but would have had to pay shipping, and that actually put it over the price of ordering it direct from Camp Chef since they offer free shipping. That and I put it on my Lowes card with a year interest free. So basically I got to keep most of my money in my pocket and just pay a little of it out at a time.


----------



## wild west (Jan 6, 2022)

If you keep an an eye on cabellas website they occasionally have the campchef woodwind 24 on for 999.00 cad. They had it on sale in September and again before Xmas. Nice cause you can add different accessories to it down the road. Almost pulled the trigger on one in September but ended up getting something else instead.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 6, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Lowes.ca doesn't have Camp Chef.  Bummer.



Do you have Home Depots in CA?  That's where I got mine.  Back then it was cheaper than from CC, but now it isn't and the MSRP has gone up to boot.


----------



## DougE (Jan 6, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Do you have Home Depots in CA?  That's where I got mine.  Back then it was cheaper than from CC, but now it isn't and the MSRP has gone up to boot.


Yea. Glad I went on and got mine when I did. The prices have gone up a pretty fair amount from what I paid.


----------

